# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Iατρική Διάγνωση Σαλβάρα - Προσφορά: Λιπομέτρηση DEXA 25€

## Polyneikos

*Προσφορά: Λιπομέτρηση DEXA 25€*


Κατά την εξέταση αυτή πραγματοποιείται *ολόσωμη ανάλυση*, η οποία προσδιορίζει εκτός απο την οστική μάζα, το λιπώδη ιστό, το μυϊκό ιστό και τα υγρά, ανά περιοχή του σώματος.
Γίνεται με τη μέθοδο DEXA (Dual Energy X-ray Absorptiometry – Διπλής Ενέργειας Φωτονιακή Απορροφησιομέτρηση) που *υπερτερεί* συγκριτικά, όλων των άλλων μεθόδων ανάλυσης σώματος-λιπομέτρησης (Body Mass Index-BMI, ζυγαριές λιπομέτρησης-αγωγιμότητας, δερματοπτυχομετρία κτλ.) οι οποίες προσπαθούν έμμεσα να υπολογίσουν στο σώμα μόνο το λιπώδη και το μη λιπώδη ιστό, με μεγάλο εύρος σφάλματος, προσφέροντας ουσιαστικά ενδεικτικές μόνο τιμές, χωρίς να μπορούν να διαχωρίσουν τα 3 στοιχεία του σώματος (οστά, λίπος και μύες), αλλά και χωρίς να μπορούν να δώσουν πληροφορίες για κάθε τμήμα του σώματος ξεχωριστά.

Αντίθετα, η μέθοδος *DEXA* μπορεί να εκτιμήσει με εξαιρετικά μεγάλη ακρίβεια (ακρίβεια μέτρησης > 99%) την απώλεια ή την απόκτηση μυϊκής μάζας ή λιπώδους ιστού, σε ποιά ποσότητα και σε ποιά συγκεκριμένη περιοχή του σώματος.

Οι μετρήσεις ολόσωμης ανάλυσης με τη μεθόδου DEXA, αφορούν ξεχωριστά τις εξής περιοχές: κεφαλή, αριστερό/δεξιό άνω άκρο, αριστερό/δεξιό κάτω άκρο, αριστερό/δεξιό τμήμα του κορμού, σύνολο αριστερής/δεξιάς πλευράς σώματος,  σύνολο κατανομής λίπους.





Σε *αθλητές* η μέτρηση Body Composition έχει μεγάλη σημασία γιατί πληροφορεί τον γυμναστή/αθλητή για το ποσοστό λίπους/μυϊκής μάζας σε κάθε μέρος του σώματος (δεξί-αριστερό άκρο, κορμός κ.α.) και ανάλογα σχεδιάζεται το πρόγραμμα άσκησης και εξειδικευμένου διαιτολογίου.

Επίσης η κλινική αξιολόγηση των μεταβολών του λίπους και μυϊκού ιστού είναι απαραίτητη σε άτομα που είναι σε διαδικασία μείωσης βάρους. Γνωστό είναι ότι πολλές δίαιτες αντί να μειώνουν το λίπος μειώνουν τη μυϊκή μάζα πράγμα μη επιθυμητό και επιβλαβές. * Η μέτρηση του RMR* (θερμίδες βασικού μεταβολισμού ) δίνει τη δυνατότητα στον γυμναστή και στον διατροφολόγο να δώσει τη σωστή δίαιτα για αύξηση της μυϊκής μάζας ·

Μπορούμε λοιπόν με τις πληροφορίες που μας δίνει η Body composition να σχεδιάσουμε τη δίαιτα και την άσκηση ατομικά για κάθε έναν, να ελέγχουμε τα αποτελέσματα και εάν χρειασθεί να αναπροσαρμόσουμε το πρόγραμμα.

Για να είναι εμφανές στον εξεταζόμενο και στον θεραπευτή το αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας δίνονται επίσης αποτελέσματα και γραφικά σύγκρισης και διαφοράς με τις προηγούμενες εξετάσεις. Σε κάθε επόμενη επανεξέταση, γίνεται άμεσα σύγκριση με τα αποτελέσματα όλων των προηγούμενων μετρήσεων, ώστε να είναι εμφανής η όποια διαφοροποίηση.
Διαθέτουμε τον τελευταίας τεχνολογίας εξοπλισμό για την ανάλυση σύνθεσης σώματος, τον Lunar Prodigy Primo της GE (Μέθοδος DEXA), ο οποίος εκτός των πληροφοριών απόλυτης ακρίβειας που μας δίνει για τον εξεταζόμενο έχει *σχεδόν μηδενική ακτινοβολία* σε σύγκριση με τα άλλα συστήματα DEXA. Είναι δηλαδή 200 φορές μικρότερη της απλής ακτινογραφίας. Για να γίνει περισσότερο κατανοητό, η ακτινοβολία που παίρνουμε σε μια απλή αεροπορική πτήση είναι κατά πολύ περισσότερη από αυτή της ακτινογραφίας. Έτσι δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος για τους αθλητές που πρέπει να κάνουν συχνές μετρήσεις για να παρακολουθούν το αποτέλεσμα της άσκησης τους .

*Για την ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ των 25€  καλέστε στα τηλέφωνά μας: 210 97 50 750, 210 97 50 016
*




*Iατρική Διάγνωση Σαλβάρα*

----------

